# Two Plant I.D.'s Please.



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi,
First one is probably a type of Caboma or a slim shot of it being Limonphilia of some sort..


















Second one might be Rotalla, can't be sure.


















Thanks everyone.


----------



## vangel34 (Sep 17, 2009)

First one is definitely cabomba carolina, I have some in my tank too.

The 2nd one sorta looks like myrio, but I'm not sure if that's what it really is.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

You are correct... it is myrio.


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

You mean Myriophyllum?
If so, which type?


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

I think it's the myriophyllum proserpinacoides


----------

